# Anyone bought from Shane Walsh?



## Eventinglife (6 July 2015)

Hi,
Following on from my last post, I am looking to purchase a BE Novice level horse in the near future.
I have spoken to Shane Walsh about what I'm looking for, and he seems very helpful, but don't they all!
Just curious as to what your experience with him was like?
You can PM me if you don't want to post it on here.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## millitiger (6 July 2015)

Not bought from him but went to see a few at his last autumn and would recommend.

The horses are well cared for, not 'schooled' for eventing yet really but all honest to a fence and he has good trial facilities.
Once he's checked you aren't likely to bobble off at anything, he showed me some horses not advertised which were a bit sharper and more my cup of tea but unfortunately not quite what I was looking for.

He was great to deal with throughout and I'd go again if I was in that position (hopefully not for a long time!) and I also know that he will take horses back if not suitable.


----------



## _GG_ (6 July 2015)

millitiger said:



			Not bought from him but went to see a few at his last autumn and would recommend.

The horses are well cared for, not 'schooled' for eventing yet really but all honest to a fence and he has good trial facilities.
Once he's checked you aren't likely to bobble off at anything, he showed me some horses not advertised which were a bit sharper and more my cup of tea but unfortunately not quite what I was looking for.

He was great to deal with throughout and I'd go again if I was in that position (hopefully not for a long time!) and I also know that he will take horses back if not suitable.
		
Click to expand...

This^^^

Never met him myself but a friend has lots of horses from him to train and sell on, not at Novice level, but they've all been cracking horses. I also have a few other friends that have got more talented horses and ponies off him, not up to level at time of purchase, but with clear potential and they are all doing really well.


----------



## Starzaan (7 July 2015)

Two of my liveries came from him, and they were two of the most well mannered and lovely young horses I have ever met.


----------



## monte1 (7 July 2015)

A couple of my friends have bought from him and the horses have been super, just as described, although not ready and "polished" in terms of schooling etc, but with plenty of potential and good attitudes, When I was searching for a new baby horse earlier this year, I had a good chat with him twice over the phone and he was really helpful.

His place is a good hours drive from me, so in the end, I found my new horse much more locally at another very nice dealership, but, I would certainly have gone up to see Shane if i hadn't.


----------



## Tangaroo (7 July 2015)

I bought my boy from Shane and i couldnt be happier.  I went to look at a 9yr old skewbald been there done that type and came home with a rising 5 grey pure Irish draught!!  The s.kewbald wasnt my type  and when i told Shane the type i liked he showed me the youngster and said hes green as grass but has hunted and is easy and willing.  There was no pressure to buy, he had great facilities and was honest and really easy to get on with. The horse is everything he said he was and more. I would recommend Shane to anyone. Two of my friends have bought from him as well and both are lovely horses.


----------



## Eventinglife (7 July 2015)

Thanks for all your experiences, they all sound very positive. I'm more looking for something with Novice potential that I can bring along myself, so that sounds perfect. Will give him a ring now!


----------



## _GG_ (7 July 2015)

Eventinglife said:



			Thanks for all your experiences, they all sound very positive. I'm more looking for something with Novice potential that I can bring along myself, so that sounds perfect. Will give him a ring now!
		
Click to expand...

You won't go far wrong then!


----------



## Eventinglife (8 July 2015)

Thanks GG. I hope not!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## JC1 (12 July 2015)

I bought from him last year and found him excellent to deal with. I wouldn't hesitate to go back to him. He was very fair with me and also our hunt have bought a few from him and also lots of members of the field!


----------



## Luci07 (12 July 2015)

Just bought from him. Told him what I was looking for and he had 3 he thought would be suitable. I have tried a lot of horses over the past 10 weeks and had a failed vetting as well..

Horses look well and could go out tomorrow. Seen a very large number of horses who are really poor and you then take a huge risk.  Well worth a trip (and my trainer and vet are picky as well!)


----------



## Twiglet (13 July 2015)

Luci07 said:



			Just bought from him. Told him what I was looking for and he had 3 he thought would be suitable. I have tried a lot of horses over the past 10 weeks and had a failed vetting as well..

Horses look well and could go out tomorrow. Seen a very large number of horses who are really poor and you then take a huge risk.  Well worth a trip (and my trainer and vet are picky as well!)
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Mo was it?! I had my eye on him


----------



## Luci07 (13 July 2015)

Yup!!! He is a little nervous but settling in nicely. He had a short lunge first night and 2 very long slow hacks over the weekend and a good old nosey all round the training yard. He is also uber cuddley!


----------



## Twiglet (14 July 2015)

Best of luck with him, he looked lovely!


----------



## Eventinglife (18 July 2015)

Luci07 - sounds like you did well! Hope you enjoy him!
Anyone know if he offers a trial period? Still on the hunt for dream horsey!


----------



## Tangaroo (18 July 2015)

I dont think so. Ask him, hes a straight sort of guy and will give you a straight answer!


----------



## Eventinglife (18 July 2015)

Thanks Stilton will do.


----------



## _GG_ (18 July 2015)

Eventinglife said:



			Luci07 - sounds like you did well! Hope you enjoy him!
Anyone know if he offers a trial period? Still on the hunt for dream horsey!
		
Click to expand...

If he doesn't, talk to him anyway...he's a decent chap and I'm sure he'd help you out if it didn't work out.


----------



## Eventinglife (19 July 2015)

Thanks GG! Yes, he's told me that he doesn't generally offer a trial period, and his reasons for that are very valid, but that if you buy the horse and decide within a month that you don't get on, he'll take it back and try and find you a better match (I think!) 
Thanks!


----------



## JC1 (19 July 2015)

That's what he offered me when I bought mine. I actually bought mine in May and told him I wanted him as a hunter (and our hunt had bought staff horses from home) he told me if he wasn't as good with hounds as he had said to take him back in September!!
I actually spoke to him today about one he has for a friend - he really is a very nice man!


----------



## Tangaroo (19 July 2015)

Yes i was given a month when i bought my boy. I actually asked him to sign something when i paid for him to say the horse was free from vice, didnt buck, rear or nap etc and he quickly read it and signed straight away. Everything about Shane was honest when i met him. I thought he was a really nice guy and i had been terrified of the idea of buying from a dealer.


----------



## Eventinglife (21 July 2015)

Thank you for all your replies! I'm now really looking forward to going to have a look at some of these horses, and all your posts have been very encouraging!


----------



## Luci07 (27 July 2015)

Looking forward to hearing how you get on...Magic is just going from strength to strength and is already very popular in the yard. I love the fact that this big competition horse is a complete softy as well who enjoys his cuddles. Was standing in his box looking out at the pouring rain yesterday, having just been up on the gallops. He just stood over me and rested his head on mine quite happily!


----------



## LittleTero (28 July 2015)

I've met Shane a couple of times and found him lovely, I also know of lots of friends who have brought from him, every single one of them loves their horses and he matched them up brilliantly. I would absolutely recommend!


----------

